# Waging Peace: Canada in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Just found this documentary and it's another great view of the war.




> WAGING PEACE:  CANADA IN AFGHANISTAN
> 
> Follows Canadian Richard Fitoussi on a personal quest into the fiercest parts of Afghanistan’s war-torn southern frontier to learn why Canadian soldiers are dying in a mission that has sparked more controversy than any other military intervention in Canadian history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 12, 2013)

> As his journey unfolds, Fitoussi is faced with the realities of modern day peacekeeping



Doesn't there have to be "peace" in a country first in order to do "peacekeeping?"


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Doesn't there have to be "peace" in a country first in order to do "peacekeeping?"



I hate that word, it's used way to much up here; especially by writers/press.  I don't think they understand that it's an oxymoron.  I try to avoid paying attention to any reporters POV on war.


----------



## pardus (Nov 12, 2013)

Peacekeeping is generally a misnomer thrust upon us (probably by the UN) and one the liberal journos have run with arms flailing.


----------



## pardus (Nov 12, 2013)

That really is a great doco. So refreshing to see journalists being so supportive of the troops and the mission.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 18, 2013)

pardus said:


> That really is a great doco. So refreshing to see journalists being so supportive of the troops and the mission.


We all just need some more good news in the negativity rolling about.


----------

